# I'm not a girl but a boy bunny



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well I'm back and almost a year old, ok look I'm not a girl and my name is not Lola ok I'm a boy and my name is Peter, as in peter rabbit.
as you can tell what mode I'm in look at my ears.
I just soo chilled out.

as you bunny droppings and wood shavings bedding can be composted and used for flower gardens and veggie gardens.

so what's up with you bunnies?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 22, 2014)

Trix here-

I was a boy, then a girl!!!!! Humans just don't get it. I was supposed to be Brutus, then was Trixie. I kept trying to tell Dumpy and Mummers that I am a girl!!!!

Pete, Dumpy says you are a cutey pie. I will say not as cute as ME, but I think I am the cutest. Nothing bunial, Pete.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 22, 2014)

Peter,

Doug (a.k.a. "Dumpy") here-

Trix sometimes forgets her manners. She also thinks that since she is 11.5 years old that she needs ZERO manners.

You are a cute little guy. You will give your humans many years of fun. 

Have a good Christmas or whichever ho,iday you observe.

Your cyber human pal,

Doug, a.k.a. Dumpy


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 23, 2014)

Well my owner who is a cartoonist gives me name peter due the color of my fur.
most bunnies get their names from what the look like.

now they have this add on t.v a platipuss playing ping png with jack rabbit with horns on it's head I think they called a jackolope>
what the world coming to this days...


----------



## blwinteler (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh! Mama's pupt play is bout a jackalope! Dey lives in da deserts, likes we do. Dey apparently is vicious and unpredictable.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 24, 2014)

so Christmas is tomorrow any one staying to see Santa at midnight


----------

